# Ζωγραφική ή σχέδιο;



## TryHarder

Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας πάνω στο θέμα της μετάφρασης του "painting" και του "drawing".
Τελικά η "ζωγραφική" είναι και "σχέδιο"; Γιατί το βλέπω ως "painting" και "drawing" σε κάποιες μεταφράσεις.
Προσωπικά έχω μάθει ότι χοντρικά η ζωγραφική έχει να κάνει με χρώμα ή χρωματική απόδοση και το σχέδιο γίνεται
με γραμμή ή και τονικότητα.
Ξέρω ότι οι περισσότεροι χρήστες της λέξης "ζωγραφική", δεν κάνουν τον διαχωρισμό μεταξύ "χρώματος" και "γραμμής", και μπορεί να εννοούν και "σχέδιο".
Δεν είναι φτωχό όμως να μην υπάρχει αντιστοιχία σε κάτι τόσο βασικό όπως το "painting";


----------



## sotos

Απ' ότι γνωρίζω painting είναι μόνο η ζωγραφική, όχι το σχέδιο. Στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορούν και λάθος μεταφράσεις. Ο καθένας γράφει ό,τι θέλει.


----------



## TryHarder

Sotos, υπάρχει και εδώ ζωγραφική - Ελληνοαγγλικό Λεξικό WordReference.com
Αυτόν που κάνει σχέδιο αντί ζωγραφικής πως θα τον λέγαμε; Το σχεδιαστής είναι και "ντιζάινερ" άρα δεν κολλάει και τόσο. Στα αγγλικά θα έλεγες drawing artist νομίζω. Καλλιτέχνης σχεδίου;


----------



## sotos

Εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση και τα συμφραζόμενα.   Συνήθως οι ζωγράφοι κάνουν και σχέδια και το αντίστροφο, γι' αυτό λέμε "σχέδια του ζωγράφου τάδε". Άλλωστε το πρώτο στάδιο ενός πίνακα είναι συνήθως το σχέδιο.  Στα ελληνικά αυτόν που κάνει σχέδια (ζωγραφιές)  μπορείς να τον πείς και "χαράκτη" αν αυτά αναπαράγονται ως λιθογραφίες κτλ. Ίσως καταχρηστικά να τον πείς "χαράκτη" ακόμα και αν δεν αναπαράγονται.


----------



## TryHarder

Υπάρχει ένα κάποιο μπέρδεμα και στα αγγλικά, όπου το draughtsman/draftsman μπορεί να δουλεύει για το  "technical drawing" ή στο "drawing" σκέτο. Στα ελληνικά φαίνεται πως αποδίδεται με το "σχεδιαστής", το οποίο όμως μας πάει ακόμα στο "designer/ντιζάινερ", που είναι βέβαια σχετικό αλλά επι της ουσίας διαφορετικό.
Αν κάποιος λοιπόν παράγει αποκλειστικά και μόνο σχέδια στις καλές τέχνες, δεν θα τον λέγαμε σχεδιαστή αλλά ούτε και ζωγράφο.  Θα τον λέγαμε καλλιτέχνη σχεδίου; "Ελεύθερος Σχεδιαστής" μήπως;
Οι χαράκτες κάνουν ένα είδος σχεδίου, και συνήθως και αυτοί πρώτα σχεδιάζουν πριν χαράξουν, αλλά "είδος σχεδίου" και "προσχεδιασμό" κάνουν και πολλοί άλλοι.

Για να επιστρέψουμε στο αρχικό ερώτημα όμως... είναι σωστό να αναφερθείς σε ένα σχέδιο ως ζωγραφιά ή να πεις πως ζωγραφίζεις όταν κάνεις σχέδιο;


----------



## sotos

Μπορείς. Αρκεί να γίνεται σαφές  από τα συμφραζόμενα. Αν είσαι σε δύσκολη θέση μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις άλλα ρήματα, όπως "φιλοτεχνεί ένα σχέδιο/πίνακα".  Δεν είναι εύκολο να έχουμε μία λέξη για κάθε υποείδος τέχνης.


----------



## TryHarder

Εντάξει, απ'οτι έχω ακούσει κάπως έτσι είναι τα πράγματα. Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση όμως ότι η ζωγραφική και το σχέδιο ήταν κάποτε όσο ξεχωριστά είναι το painting και το drawing στα Αγγλικά;  Πιστεύω το μπέρδεμα πηγάζει απο την σχέση ντιζάιν και σχεδίασης στα ελληνικά, που στα αγγλικά έχει απο δεκαετίες νωρίτερα κάπως επιλυθεί.

Στο τελευταίο που λες διαφωνώ όμως.  Το σχέδιο δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση "υποείδος τέχνης".  Είναι αν όχι το πιο βασικό είδος, τότε σίγουρα ένα απο τα πιο βασικά και αρχαιότερα είδη.


----------



## LoukasX

drawing=σχεδιο
painting=ζωγραφικη

εξου και το παιχνιδι paintball


----------



## TryHarder

Για το "paintball" προτείνω την μετάφραση "ζωγραφόμπαλα" τότε :ρ


----------

